# Leash aggression?



## james bond (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a male 7 year old Vizsla. We used to live in a suburbs outside Chicago in a big house 5 years ago and then we moved to an 1 bed room apartment building in a city environment of California. Before, anyone can approach him and able to walk and play with him including kids and elderly. Since we moved here in California, he changed his behavior and someone told me it's called a "leash aggression". He barks, growls and sometimes lunge on other people we don't know when we do our walks. Especially the people who looks at him in a straight face or passing by coming from our back. He automatically barks with other dogs. I tried to enroll him in obedience school, but he is just so angry and hyper so we never able to go to the sessions. Even the trainer cant control him (in a group class environment). Inside our home, he is very gentle sweet little angel. But on the leash outside our apartment, he is very alert and his hunting behavior kicks in. I am also have problem getting a boarding place for him. I found a place about an hour drive from my place that the owner allows me to put my Vizsla inside their facility and will leave him there. Then the owners said he is well behave afterwards. They said he is back to sweet and playful with their people. But in the other places, of course they don't want that. They want their own people to bring him inside but my dog gets so angry when someone we don't know will just take him. He starts to bark and sometimes lunge. He doesn't bite but who knows what else can happen. Even visiting a vet is a problem. He is too hyper and anxious! We have to use an anesthesia for him so they can do all his necessary tests, blood work etc. That's the time we also do his teeth cleaning and cutting his nails. Basic shots I have to hold him and the Vet have to give his shots from the behind. Very stressful for all of us. I wish I can still change his behavior to his old self. We are getting a house this December, maybe this will help. Thank you guys in advance for any suggestions and feedbacks!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, james bond, and welcome to the forums!! It sounds to me like his behavior is fear driven. You might consider getting help from a qualified animal behaviorist. Maybe other members will be able to offer you some detailed advice...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Welcome, Mr. Bond ;D you may have no recourse but to move back to the countryside. 
We love the suburbs as well, every time we go to the city, the boy, now 2.4, jumps into overdrive... Not fearful, just overwhelming. EVERYTHING unnatural can be a trigger, escalators, elevators, underground parking garage, you name it. 

I think the boy needs lots of understanding and super patience on your part. 

I wish you best of luck, reintroducing him to this new and strange environment. 
I wish I had a picture when Sam tried to get on the escalator....I gave up quickly and took the elevator, instead.


----------



## james bond (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone told me it is more of a separation anxiety and/or my Vizsla is just overly protective of us. But he is so gentle, affectionate and sweet. He is very smart. He has his own bed by our front door, living room and sleeps with us in our bed. He will let us know he wants to sleep and also if its time to walk him outside. He just follows you around everywhere and he is a licker. The only thing is he has to be on a leash outside since he likes to run. It happened to us when I walked him in an area about 2 miles away from our apartment and his leash got loose and he run away. We are so worried since its already at night and dark. We drove around and we can't find him. After 2 hours of looking (even checked the nearby police station) we decided to go home and there he was barking waiting in our front door. Our apartment was in the second floor. My wife and I cried and so thankful!!!


----------

